# Sunfish



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

So i was over at one of my friends' house today, and since he has a pretty big pond in the backyard, we dicided to hang out there, after a while we began to notice the sunfish in his pond, we got a few plastic see through cups and tied strings onto them just to play around, we never expected to catch anything, hell we didn't even use bait. Then one of the times when it was approaching i quickly lifted the cup and there it was, it was pretty big, and a nice lookin one aswell, we looked at it for a little while and put it back in. Thats what got me thinking, could one catch one and place it in a tank, it would be a substantialy less amount of living space, and it would not have the same type of habitat, but like what would you feed it, what temperature would it need to live, things of that nature, well anyway, i just thought i'd share my experience and put a question out there.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Aborlestean said:


> So i was over at one of my friends' house today, and since he has a pretty big pond in the backyard, we dicided to hang out there, after a while we began to notice the sunfish in his pond, we got a few plastic see through cups and tied strings onto them just to play around, we never expected to catch anything, hell we didn't even use bait. Then one of the times when it was approaching i quickly lifted the cup and there it was, it was pretty big, and a nice lookin one aswell, we looked at it for a little while and put it back in. Thats what got me thinking, could one catch one and place it in a tank, it would be a substantialy less amount of living space, and it would not have the same type of habitat, but like what would you feed it, what temperature would it need to live, things of that nature, well anyway, i just thought i'd share my experience and put a question out there.
> [snapback]1057613[/snapback]​


sure sunfish do well in tanks. north american natives are quite common over in asia. i would recommend perch though, there hardier and cooler looking. rock bass are very fish ass too wit the red eyes

EDIT:i forgot to say, no heater obviously and try and add some ice cubes every once in a while


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

if i didn't use a heater but kept the temperature of the tank always the same, shouldn't it be fine, but what temp would that have to be :rock:


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

View attachment 64587


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

this is a pic of what it looked like


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I had bluegill in my tank for a nuimber of years and they were fine. I kept them with oscars and other S/A fish with no problems Tank temps were 78-80 and they can be very agressive little buggers.
Overall they are very cool fish to keep and some have very stunning colors


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

alright so im guessing thats the temperature i should keep it at, thx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

Aborlestean said:


> alright so im guessing thats the temperature i should keep it at, thx
> [snapback]1058215[/snapback]​


Since sunfish can be found in areas that can get very cold, if you don't have any tropical fish in there with them, I assume you can keep them at room temperature without a heater.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

there pretty bad ass i saw some in my teachers tank that were meaner then my piranhas


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

pianhas arent that mean lol


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

really, that suprises me, i thought they weren't that aggresive, man more then piranhas thats pretty bad ass, yeah lol


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> pianhas arent that mean lol
> [snapback]1058715[/snapback]​


they can be


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

These fish are EXTREEEEEMELY underrated, as evidenced by their popularity abroad. Check these out...


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

those look nice man, thx for the help


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

acestro said:


> These fish are EXTREEEEEMELY underrated, as evidenced by their popularity abroad. Check these out...
> [snapback]1058931[/snapback]​


we just dont keep cause there free







just go down to the river and catch em

put them in the fish shop with a five dollar price tag and everyone will want one


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lol the sad thing about that coment is its true


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Or export them out of the country and charge $25 for a 2" or 5/$100.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think i made up my mind to keep a tank of these if i move to

alabama
















you will all be jealous


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

lol, yeah its probly true, cuz they are nice fish, but i'm thinking of taking one back the next time i go, a really small one and then maybe raise it, i donno right now, anyway, thx for the help everybody


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Aborlestean said:


> lol, yeah its probly true, cuz they are nice fish, but i'm thinking of taking one back the next time i go, a really small one and then maybe raise it, i donno right now, anyway, thx for the help everybody
> [snapback]1059668[/snapback]​


go for it man







i think it would be pretty dam cool to see a native

tank here, and get the oppourtunity to watch it gorw


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool idea, i just may have to steal it







. Anyone have an idea of what they eat? As in, do they prefer meaty foods or veggies?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> Cool idea, i just may have to steal it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


feed em what you catch em with









i imagine theyd eat a good quality cichlid pellets frozen foods worms and lots

of other things that some of the common cichlids would eat


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

haha are you kiding???? iv caught those bitches on just a plain hook. you could feed them anything. they are tough as hell. a great fish to have


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

today i went back there and this time one of my friends brothers caught a tiny one, since they didn't want it, i took it, its currently in my tank and since it was smaller then my tetras i didn't think it was a problem to have them together


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

P.S. it likes worms alot, and i'll make sure to get some pics in


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

i was wondering about feeding them blood worms thought, would they eat them, i mean they seam to like live worms, but it would be much easier to get


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Aborlestean said:


> i was wondering about feeding them blood worms thought, would they eat them, i mean they seam to like live worms, but it would be much easier to get
> [snapback]1060625[/snapback]​


dont see a problem with giveing them blood worms


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I have fed sunfish all kinds of stuff. Sometimes they dont catch on right away but eventually they will. I have a largemouth bass that eats pellets now!


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

lol, i'll make sure to buy some bloodworms, thx for the help


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Post pics once they start to color up (or sooner







). Good luck!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> haha are you kiding???? iv caught those bitches on just a plain hook. you could feed them anything. they are tough as hell. a great fish to have
> [snapback]1060396[/snapback]​


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

alright i'll make sure to post some pics of it, i'm feeding it booldworms right mow and it seems to enjoy it alot, anyway, thx for the help, i'll keep everyone posted with some pics


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

alright so i currently don't have my cam so i can't show you guys pics, but i will, hey i was thinking about something, if i get one more, considering its agressiveness, would they act the same as piranha, would they kill each other eventually, and if i got a few would they school or at least get along


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> I had bluegill in my tank for a nuimber of years and they were fine. I kept them with oscars and other S/A fish with no problems Tank temps were 78-80 and they can be very agressive little buggers.
> Overall they are very cool fish to keep and some have very stunning colors
> [snapback]1058201[/snapback]​


off topic but thats a sweet avatar :nod:


----------



## crabtacular (Jun 8, 2005)

WOW Adrian Congrats on taking a fish out of its natural habitat. I must say it will be ten times happier in your ten gallon tank, with the pineapple, than in that pond about the size a three swimming pools. Boy I can't wait to see it eat all of your tetras. Justin had the right idea when he threw the first one back into the pond. By the way have you had any other of the tetras commit suicide?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

crabtacular said:


> WOW Adrian Congrats on taking a fish out of its natural habitat. I must say it will be ten times happier in your ten gallon tank, with the pineapple, than in that pond about the size a three swimming pools. Boy I can't wait to see it eat all of your tetras. Justin had the right idea when he threw the first one back into the pond. By the way have you had any other of the tetras commit suicide?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up your ass? do you own a fish???? cause u do know that every fish has a natural habitat so your a fukin asshole to. well thats what your sayin rite?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

crabtacular said:


> WOW Adrian Congrats on taking a fish out of its natural habitat. I must say it will be ten times happier in your ten gallon tank, with the pineapple, than in that pond about the size a three swimming pools. Boy I can't wait to see it eat all of your tetras. Justin had the right idea when he threw the first one back into the pond. By the way have you had any other of the tetras commit suicide?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crabtacular (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey "qickshot" did anyone tell you you suck at flaming? Never let a child beaten into a "yes" man try to regurgitate a flame. When trying to remember what his daddy told him while riding his ass at age 5, his traumatic memory blocker kicks in, and makes him unable to come up with a good inflammatory response to such an open statement.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

i did exactly what you are doing and i caught 11 sunfish and bluegill and put them in my 130. THey are very intresting fish and are very active.

Best of luck to u with ur new fish


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If I had an extra tank I'd like to try a rock bass, they always fascinated me and their coloring is awesome in it's own more subtle kind of way. No such luck though, too many fish as it is already


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

crabtacular said:


> WOW Adrian Congrats on taking a fish out of its natural habitat. I must say it will be ten times happier in your ten gallon tank, with the pineapple, than in that pond about the size a three swimming pools. Boy I can't wait to see it eat all of your tetras. Justin had the right idea when he threw the first one back into the pond. By the way have you had any other of the tetras commit suicide?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the end... It really is just a fish.

On the note of sunfish and others we kind find in and around our own areas, I've been doing some research on some of the great fish we have in North America. There's actually a nature park not too far from me where you can catch three or four different varieties of native killi fish. And apparently they have some nice colours to them. Sure beats paying high prices for the imports from Africa or something... Just don't get caught, since it is a nature park.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

crabtacular said:


> Hey "qickshot" did anyone tell you you suck at flaming? Never let a child beaten into a "yes" man try to regurgitate a flame. When trying to remember what his daddy told him while riding his ass at age 5, his traumatic memory blocker kicks in, and makes him unable to come up with a good inflammatory response to such an open statement.
> [snapback]1063893[/snapback]​


wtf are you talkin about?? u sound like a dipshit to me. u just rit all that and it doesnt make and sense. i mean is that somthin that happined to you or somthin?? is that why u had to say stupid sh*t like that?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If it's not too much trouble, could you you two lovebirds take your argument to private message and stop venting your issues and derailing threads?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Agreed, Lets just let this thread go so the creator gets the info he wants.
If you two want to smack each other around do it on pm, Or ignor each other.
Thanks.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

done i dont give a sh*t anyway but back to the sunfish ill post some pics of my black banded sunfish. i heard they are only found in like 4 stated but i might be wrong


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

Alright, the long awaited pic has arrived, i finaly found the camera and snaged a shot of the sunfish
View attachment 65546


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

P.S. Thx for the help and info on the sunfish


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice sweet fish


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

In my opinion, the only reason theyre overrated are because theyre not as readily available as other fish. Ive always wanted some North American game fish in a tank.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

here is my sunny-bad picture only found in 4 states i think
View attachment 65683


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet fish, u should clean the glass


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i only clean the front so the snails can eat the back and sides plus it works as a good background


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o ok


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> o ok
> [snapback]1071713[/snapback]​


lol sorry, thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

thx for all your help guys, but does anyone know how long a sunfish can live, cuz i have no clue


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

My guess is 4-6 years.


----------

